# CPC-A in Western North Carolina



## AnnBrown (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking for any entry-level position. My contact email is annbrown1211@yahoo.com

Objective
To find an entry level full-time administrative position at a specialty medical facility, family practice or a hospital. 

Qualifications
CPC-A
ASPT Certification (EKG)
Medical Office Administrative Procedures- Certificate of completion (October of 2006)
Medical Office Billing and Coding- Certificate of completion (April of 2007)
Medical Terminology I and II (College credits)
Computer proficiency (Word, Excel, Spreadsheet, PowerPoint)
Detail-oriented
Management experience
Customer Service experience

Education
St. Stephens High School-  High School Diploma (graduated in 2001)
CVCC-  Medical Terminology I and II, Introduction to Health Information Technology, Intro to Computers (2001-2002)
CVCC-  Medical Office Administrative Procedures, Medical Billing and Coding, EKG (2005-2008)
CVCC-  Basic Coding, Advanced Coding (August 2008-April 2009) 

Relevant Experience
Experience In customer service and collections along with two years of management experience

Other Experience
Ethan Allen Maiden Division
October of 2005- Present
Position:  Cutter/Sorter
Duties:  Cutting or sorting fabric

Combined Insurance Company
March of 2005-September of 2005
Position:  Field Agent
Duties:  Opening new accounts, premium collections, customer service.

Washington Inventory
December of 2004- March of 2005
Position:  Inventory Specialist
Duties:  Inventory counts in retail stores


Advance Auto parts
March of 2004- October of 2004
Position:  Sales/Inventory specialist
Duties:  Inventory counts, customer service

Bojangles
August of 2001- July of 2004
Position:  Cashier
Duties:  Customer service, food preparation, cleaning.

Hardee's Restaurants
January, 1999-August 2001
Position:  Shift Manager
Duties:  Customer Service, managing employees, cash counts.


----------



## AnnBrown (Jan 27, 2010)

I am still searching for a job. If there are any available in my area, please contact me.

Thank you.


----------

